# Post Office Collection JB



## Jopeoc (11 Nov 2009)

Have Welfare discontinued posting JB to home address? When collecting at the Post Office does JB have to be issued on the day or do you have a number of days to collect it? Thank you.


----------



## gipimann (11 Nov 2009)

All new JB claims are paid at the post office (unless you are working part-time and signing for casual JB, it's still paid by cheque at the moment).

You must collect your payment by the Tuesday of the week following the actual payment day, otherwise it is sent back to SW and future payments may be stopped.


----------



## Stronge (9 Jan 2010)

I was under the impression that JB and JA only remained in the Post Office for 3 days.  If you are due your money on the Tuesday how long does it remain in the PO?


----------



## g1g (9 Jan 2010)

remains in post office for 3 days. All this is detailed in the letter you receive.


----------



## gipimann (9 Jan 2010)

Stronge said:


> I was under the impression that JB and JA only remained in the Post Office for 3 days. If you are due your money on the Tuesday how long does it remain in the PO?


 
As I mentioned in my earlier post, payments of JA/JB are sent back by An Post on the Tuesday after the date they're due for collection.

If your payment is due on Tuesdays, it remains available for collection until the following Tuesday.

If your payment is due on Wednesdays, it remains available until the following Tuesday.

Customers collecting SWA payments are usually paid on Thursdays or Fridays, and again, they remain available until the following Tuesday.

There are different arrangements for pensions and other long-term payments - they have a longer collection time.


----------



## Stronge (9 Jan 2010)

My friends daughter signs on, on a Tuesday and gets her JA on a Tuesday, so does she have till the following Tuesday to collect her money?  She is visiting her grand mother in Kerry and is having a problem getting back.  She is hoping her money will still be there next Monday/Tues.  She went to Kerry on Monday and hoped to be back on Friday to collect her JA. It is not looking good at the moment but she hopes to be back on Monday.


----------



## gipimann (9 Jan 2010)

Yes, it is available until close of business on Tuesday for her.


----------



## Stronge (10 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the info.  I will pass it on.


----------

